# Preview for my new book



## Sabergray (Aug 3, 2016)

here i finally made a first preview with a good friend, if you like it tell me so and it would be great if you help out on my patreon, thank you so much.www.ninjawolfsaizo.com


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 3, 2016)

Good art. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Sabergray (Aug 4, 2016)

What about the preview, what do you think? The whole thread is about it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

Garbage.

Just kidding. This is awesome.

As for the preview, I am not entirely sure. Maybe make it more compressed? It's a preview afterall. Try to bait people with showing less.


----------



## Sabergray (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Garbage.
> 
> Just kidding. This is awesome.
> 
> As for the preview, I am not entirely sure. Maybe make it more compressed? It's a preview afterall. Try to bait people with showing less.



"Compessed" how so, people actualy like more even in details, to say the two clashed together and thats it, your right about this one but in some even detail do matter, i do thank you from bottom of my heart that you liked it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

Sabergray said:


> "Compessed" how so, people actualy like more even in details, to say the two clashed together and thats it, your right about this one but in some even detail do matter, i do thank you from bottom of my heart that you liked it.


What kind of book is it? Can't say much based on the info I actually have.

What will the book look like once it's finished? What format/size will it have? Will it be an online one, or one you hold in your hands?

I am a sucker for good art, and this falls definitely inside that category.


----------



## Sabergray (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What kind of book is it? Can't say much based on the info I actually have.
> 
> What will the book look like once it's finished? What format/size will it have? Will it be an online one, or one you hold in your hands?
> 
> I am a sucker for good art, and this falls definitely inside that category.



Its going to be a book in hand (paperback) i used to post art but comic take long and cut lots of event so i put together all the story, if you liked the preview surlly you will love the book.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

Sabergray said:


> Its going to be a book in hand (paperback) i used to post art but comic take long and cut lots of event so i put together all the story, if you liked the preview surlly you will love the book.


You poked my interest, now my have my attention.


----------



## Sabergray (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You poked my interest, now my have my attention.



The story is ready, i just need the fund it, i dont know if im doing it right, to add it on other site does cost alot and i have to wait for my paycheach to cover it, so your sucker in art, have you seen the characters yet


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

Sabergray said:


> The story is ready, i just need the fund it, i dont know if im doing it right, to add it on other site does cost alot and i have to wait for my paycheach to cover it, so your sucker in art, have you seen the characters yet


Nope, haven't seen them yet.

Thought about crowdfunding?


----------



## Sabergray (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope, haven't seen them yet.
> 
> Thought about crowdfunding?



I have a parteon


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

Sabergray said:


> I have a parteon


Yeah, checked it out. Guess I am your first Patreon supporter. :3

I would recommend showing off more on Patreon and such, do more art, continue the story, etc. The more people know of you the more support you will get.


----------



## Sabergray (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you so much my friend, your a saint and a hero, your name will be grave on the pages who help on rais the book.


----------

